# Fehlermeldung unreported exception java.io.IOException.



## miguelgalaxy (22. Mrz 2005)

hy
ich habe aus einem Javabuch den Quellcode sorgfältig abgeschrieben!


```
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;
public class uebung_netzwerke{
  public static void main(String[] args){
     
    String hostname = "java.oreilly.com";
    int port = 80;
    String filename = "/index.html";
    Socket s = new Socket(hostname,port);
     
    InputStream sin = s.getInputStream();
    BufferedReader fromServer = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(sin));
    OutputStream sout = s.getOutputStream();
    PrintWriter toServer = new PrintWriter(new OutputStreamWriter(sout));
     
    toServer.print("GET " + filename + "HTTP/1.0\r\n\r\n");
    toServer.flush();
     
    for(String l = null; (l= fromServer.readLine()) != null;)
    System.out.println(l);
       
    toServer.close();
    fromServer.close();
    s.close();
  }
}
```

Leider kommen folgende Fehlermeldungen heraus:

"uebung_netzwerke.java": unreported exception java.net.UnknownHostException; must be caught or declared to be thrown at line 35, column 17
"uebung_netzwerke.java": unreported exception java.io.IOException; must be caught or declared to be thrown at line 35, column 17
"uebung_netzwerke.java": unreported exception java.io.IOException; must be caught or declared to be thrown at line 38, column 26
"uebung_netzwerke.java": unreported exception java.io.IOException; must be caught or declared to be thrown at line 40, column 28
"uebung_netzwerke.java": unreported exception java.io.IOException; must be caught or declared to be thrown at line 49, column 42
"uebung_netzwerke.java": unreported exception java.io.IOException; must be caught or declared to be thrown at line 54, column 16
"uebung_netzwerke.java": unreported exception java.io.IOException; must be caught or declared to be thrown at line 55, column 7

*Zeilenangaben stimmen nicht überein!!*

Weiss jemand an was das liegt?

Herzlichen Dank
m.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2005)

> ich habe aus einem Javabuch den Quellcode sorgfältig abgeschrieben!


Seltsames Buch! Klassennamen werd groß geschrieben und '_' sowas sollte man vermeiden!
Die Fehlermeldung ist doch recht eindeutig:


> java.io.IOException; must be caught or declared to be thrown




```
class uebung_netzwerke{ 
  public static void main(String[] args){ 
      
    String hostname = "java.oreilly.com"; 
    int port = 80; 
    String filename = "/index.html"; 
    Socket s;
    try
    {
        s = new Socket(hostname,port);

        InputStream sin = s.getInputStream(); 
        BufferedReader fromServer = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(sin)); 
        OutputStream sout = s.getOutputStream(); 
        PrintWriter toServer = new PrintWriter(new OutputStreamWriter(sout)); 
      
        toServer.print("GET " + filename + "HTTP/1.0\r\n\r\n"); 
        toServer.flush(); 
      
        for(String l = null; (l= fromServer.readLine()) != null;) 
        System.out.println(l); 
        
        toServer.close(); 
        fromServer.close(); 
        s.close(); 
    } catch (UnknownHostException e)
    {
        // TODO Auto-generated catch block
        e.printStackTrace();
    } catch (IOException e)
    {
        // TODO Auto-generated catch block
        e.printStackTrace();
    } 
  } 
}
```


----------



## mic_checker (22. Mrz 2005)

Oder du schreibst die main Methode so das sie die Exceptions wirft:


```
public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException,UnknownHostException{
```

Finde das ganze mit try...catch aber besser...

Muss Wildcard zustimmen, komisches Buch in dem Klassennamen klein geschrieben werden und in dem "_" benutzt wird....


----------

